# S & W CSX



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone by chance look at this in person? Smith going back to metal... wheww hoo


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Probably a rumor........... started by that EZ guy


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

Dovans said:


> Anyone by chance look at this in person? Smith going back to metal... wheww hoo


Have looked at it at FFF. All metal micro 9.(12+1) Buddy just bought one and has 150 rounds thru it.He doesn't like the trigger reset but he's used to his Kimbers. Looks like a good carry gun. 2 dot sight and 19.5 oz.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Looked at one today. Thought the price point would be lower... 599 at Vances. I would have also thought Smith would have made it Optics ready. Reminded me of the Colt .380 Govt. models. Firearm felt good.. Like the heft to it.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Seen them but haven’t shot one yet. $600? seems a bit steep but you have to pay for a fine American firearm made from American steel. This ain’t one of those Plastic Fantastics that are squeezed out like a chicken nugget.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I think it's funny that you guys think that your steel guns are made from US steel. That bar stock is coming straight from China to a US distributor. Then complain that you can't buy your "Fine" pistol for the same price a plastic frame gun. You got your steel, pull out the extra 100 bucks.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

cabelas had them for 549. Not steel but Aluminum


----------

